# Discus



## Torpedos (Jan 16, 2008)

What is the best way to feed 6 small discus??? 
How many times a day and what amount...


I feed them blood worms and small flake foods everyday.
I never see them eating and I am a tad concerned.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Try some live blackworms to start them off if they're not accepting prepared foods.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

You shouldn't be feeding them bloodworms daily.
Try simplydiscus.com.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

what temperature are you keeping them at? what size tank? what are the parameters of your water, ie. ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, and PH.

discus are sensitive, they can stop eating when stressed.


----------

